# Χρωστάν ο καθένας δύο ΑΕΠ



## Theseus (Mar 23, 2017)

This appears in a criticism of Μένω Ευρώπη:-

..Ο Μπάμπης [Μπάμπης Παπαδημητρίου?] του σκάϊ στη θέση του, μαζί με τ’ άλλα παιδιά για την ενημέρωσή σου, με τ’ αφεντικά τους να *χρωστάν ο καθένας δύο αεπ* ,αλλά δεν πειράζει, μένεις ευρώπη.
First of all, I take the letters in bold to mean Babis of Sky in his position--together with the other guys for your enlightenment with their bosses, owing each two GDP's , but it matters not, you stay a European ((? In Europe).

Is this a hyperbole but, on the contrary, considering the economic situation in Greece factual? Didn't the BMW of Βενιζέλος ----η Μπέμπα του Μπένι - cost 750.000 ευρώ?:curse::devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2017)

Nobody owes two GDPs in Greece. Our GDP remains, still, at about 180 billion euros, so yes, this is a mega-maxi-super hyperbole.

The BMW of the Vice President (the whereabouts of this car today are not clear) cost less than 100.000 euros (not much considering it's an armored vehicle).

You're correct about Babis of Sky.

This text... it is so behind the current reality in Greece... It must be almost two years old, when the Referendum was called, the one with the question nobody understood and led to the capital controls and where the majority voted pro-government with 61% "No" but the PM followed afterwards the minority of "Yes". The "Yes" supporters had as their slogan "Μένουμε Ευρώπη" (We [want to] stay in Europe). They were called "Μενουμευρώπηδες" (by themselves) or "Μενουμευρωπαίοι" (in pro-government lingo).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 23, 2017)

If this is an article from where I suspect it is, I am somewhat inclined to suggest that no language learning merit can be found in an ultra-nationalist, aggressive site full of conspiracy theories, in bad Greek, to boot.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2017)

It is easy to see, just by googling the first sentence, that it is a text repeated in many dubious sites, probably as a result of post-truth trolling attacks.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks, Dr. & Palαύρα, for all your help. It is very difficult to find in our national news bulletins anything about the current state of the Greek economy. It just doesn't feature for obvious reasons. Maybe you can give me an unbiased view of the situation now. Of course, I cannot have an objective viewpoint since I have no means of filtering articles I read primarily for their linguistic content. Is Tsipras unpopular? Or trying to sort out a very poor economic situation? I know enough Greek now but not enough yet to know whether the Greek is good or bad. This is where I so often need & value the help of colleagues. Thanks again.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2017)

Any description of the economic situation had better be directed to the appropriate forum section, i.e. the one called "For political animals only", where political commentary is kept away from linguistic discussion. It's almost like a smokers' section in an American non-smoking bar—if anything of the sort exists or were to exist.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, when you see articles with spelling or grammar errors -here, for example, proper nouns are written with lower case first letters- it's usually a pretty good indication that the site is not that good, to put it mildly. Other than that, I'd look on the dates of the articles first. This one seems to attack the Vice President of the 2012 government, so no, not up to date. 

If you read the major newspapers, you'll get an idea about what you ask. You'll probably figure out which party each one supports, but at least they will not be a tackier Greek version of Breitbart.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2017)

Theseus, you can try the sites of some of the main newspapers or major news sites.

Leaning pro-government are Έθνος, Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών and the Syriza party newspaper Αυγή. Leaning mostly pro-opposition are Καθημερινή (which has a section in English, too), Τα Νέα, το Βήμα and Πρώτο Θέμα. Just google their titles. Of course, every newspaper has government or opposition reportage. There are also many news sites, which are more intensely pro- or anti-government.

Tsipras is not very popular now in Greece. Wikipedia follows here the polls showing party and leadership preferences. In the last months, Tsipras trails opposition leader Mitsotakis by a wide margin. Or google δημοσκόπηση and check for the latest polls.

But we have an extra forum place where we discuss politics, to keep it apart from language issues, where fights should be fought only for important issues, like the Oxford comma or καθαρεύουσα vs δημοτική, so I'll stop here.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2017)

The English edition of Kathimerini is here:

http://www.ekathimerini.com/


----------



## Theseus (Mar 23, 2017)

I am deeply indebted to you all! As I said. I was more interested in the linguistic content than in the political slant. In future. I shall put such stuff, should I need to, in the appropriate section of the forum. Thanks for the enlightenment on the present political situation. Thanks too to Palavra for her comments on the quality of the prose. :)


----------



## m_a_a_ (Mar 24, 2017)

I 'd say Ναυτεμπορική is also worth a try if you 're just interested in getting acquainted with greek journalistic corpora; pretty dense news flow, not much clutter, and an English version of some selected articles. Keeps it somewhat neutral party-wise. Focuses on finance.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks, m_a_a.


----------

